# Elgar marches



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

Does anyone here like ELGAR'S 5 marches?


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

I was going to say 'Of course we like them!' but I see someone has voted No 

No. 4 is my favourite.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

I would say that 4 is my favorite, but I enjoy them all. Although there are more than the five Pomp and Circumstance Marches. Of the top of my head, The Coronation March, The Imperial March, The Triumphal March from his opera Caractacus. The Pageant of Empire March along with whatever else may be included in his body of larger works.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

If we're going to have a march or two, I'd rather have Elgar's than anyone else's. But they're a million miles away from the Elgar compositions that I most love.


----------



## Harrowby Hall (Aug 8, 2017)

The title _Pomp and Circumstance_ comes from the darkest point in Shakespeare's _Othello_. The marches were never intended to be patriotic or imperialist statements, they were hi-jacked by other people.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Indeed. Elgar knew he had hit on one heck of a tune in No.1 but I believe he didn't like the "Land of Hope and Glory" words.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Absolutely. I love the feel good #4 most of all.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Yes, I like Elgar's marches, Sousa's as well. They are great to listen to when in a patriotic frame of mind.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Of course we do, why on earth not?

Oh dear another 6 years old thread....


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

Elgar wrote many other marches than the P & C 5 (6, if you include Anthony Payne's reconstruction) and march rhythms can be found in much of his other music, like the two symphonies. As with Holst, marches were a kind of leitmotiv running through his compositions, and also like Holst, they often appeared with a rather ominous tread.


----------

